# Panama City Trip 4/30



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 2, 2016)

We ran down to Panama City this past weekend to get a trip in, we went out with Captain Mickey of Reel Addiction. He definitely provides a great trip, him and his first mate Chris are top notch. We are already planning our next trip with him. Weather man was horribly wrong as usual, called for 2-3' seas and it turned into more of 3-5' all day with a 6-8' thrown into the mix as well.

We left the dock around 6:00 AM and after a long 3 hour ride we were on the Amberjacks. Within an hour we had our limit and headed on to start picking up scamp and red grouper. We stayed on fish today with a great mixed bag of Scamps and red grouper. We also caught some slob gags and ARS (too bad they werent in season )

Brought back a ton of fish and some good memories/laughs. If anyone is looking for a great trip look up Reel Addiction.


----------



## crappiecatchin (May 2, 2016)

Good box of fish. Mickey is the man.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 2, 2016)

Great day! That scamp has interesting markings. Makes me wonder if it’s even a scamp or some sort of hybrid. But I’m not sure grouper mix like that.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (May 3, 2016)

I had a Great time with yall boys! The weather was as worse as Ive ever fished in but yall hung in there and got it done! Looking forward to fishing with yall again!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

Way to fill the freezers!


----------

